# Planungsdokumentation EMSR gemäß DIN EN 60204-1 ?!?



## MariusW (9 Juni 2010)

Hallo an alle,

wir bauen eine Sondermaschine mit
SPS Steuerung (S7-400).
Für die technische Dokumentation verlangt der
Kunde folgendes:
>>Planungsdokumentation EMSR gemäß DIN EN 60204-1<<

EMSR = Elektrisch-Messen-Steuern-Regeln 

Wer weiß was wir bei den geforderten >> ...<<
liefern bzw. anfertigen müssen !?

Die DIN EN 60204-1 habe ich vorliegen, ein besonderer Punkt zu 
EMSR kann ich nicht erkennen.  


Gruß Marius


----------



## Mephisto (10 Juni 2010)

Hallo!

Kann es sich hierbei vielleicht um die elektrischen Prüfungen (Isolationstest, Erdungstest, EMV Test, Hochspannungstest) handeln?

Nur mal so ins blaue geraten.

mfg mephisto


----------



## jabba (10 Juni 2010)

Den Begriff EMSR hat er wahrscheinlich nur begrifflich eingesetzt für halt "Elektrische Steuerung".

Damit sind halt alle Dokumentationspflichten die in der 60204-1 stehen gemeint. Dort muß man dann abwägen welche für die Anlage alle zutreffen.

Aber: Wenn der wirklich alles haben will was da steht, viel Spaß.


----------



## MariusW (10 Juni 2010)

Das große Problem ist, das dieser Punkt so vom Lasten- ins Pflichtenheft übernommenworden ist, ohne das jemand nachgefragt hat. 

Auch der Kunde kann uns hierzu keine genaue Auskunft geben.

jetzt gehts lustige Raten los.


----------



## Benjamin (11 Juni 2010)

Hmm, so schlecht finde ich jetzt nicht, wenn da drinnen steht "laut IEC 60204-1". Wenn du da in Kapitel 17 nachschaust, wirst du merken, das das alles halb so schlimm ist.

In der Regel ist das das, was sowieso erstellt werden muss (nur Beispielhaft):
 - eine Beschreibung der Maschine
 - Stromlaufplan
 - Wartungsanweisungen

Wie immer gilt, mit dem anfangen, was man unbedingt machen muss. Wenn dann noch mehr gefordert wird, muss man das abwägen, ob es gerechtfertigt ist.


----------



## jabba (11 Juni 2010)

Dann lass dir mal zwei Bemerkungen gaaanz langsam durch den Kopf gehen.

"Wo es angebracht ist, muß ein plan vorgesehen werden, der die Klemmen für die Schnittstellen-Verbindungen zeigt"

oder 
"Wo es notwendig ist, das Verstädnis für die Arbeitsprinzipien zu erleichtern, muss ein Übersichtsplan bereistgestellt werden"

Was meinst du , wie lange man da mit einem Bürovogel drüber diskutieren kann, der diese Vorschriften nicht "lebt" sondern nur liest und versucht die Punkte abzuhaken ?

"Wo der Betrieb der Ausrüstung programmiert werden kann, müßen detaillierte Angeben zu den Programmiermethoden .... bereitgestellt werden".

Das findest du halb so schlimm ?
Mit son einer Kacke kann die einer eine Abnahme um Monate oder Jahre nach hinten verzögern, weil es es immer so auslegen kann wie er will.

Es geht mir hier nicht um die Standard-Doku die jeder liefern sollte
Stromlaufplan
Aufbauplan
Stückliste
Kabelplan z.B. nur wenn notwendig
Alles andere ist abhängig von der Anlage und muß einzig und alleine der Errichter entscheiden müßen.


----------



## Benjamin (11 Juni 2010)

Wenn nun wirklich etwas Abstruses gefordert wird wie: 





> "Wo der Betrieb der Ausrüstung programmiert werden kann, müßen  detaillierte Angeben zu den Programmiermethoden .... bereitgestellt  werden".


Dann konnte ich mir bis jetzt immer ein Beispiel zeigen lassen, wie der Kunde das haben will. War in der Regel alles ohne Probleme machbar. Aber wenn man schon vorher unbeding Panik schieben will, dann bitte, lass dich nicht aufhalten. Ich kümmer mich dann mal lieber um meine Arbeit.

Schönes WE allerseits


----------

